# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.4.2 is out! New models and USB loaders were added!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.4.2 is out! New models and USB loaders were added!  *Added  support via eMMC for Asus Zenfone 6 (T00G), Huawei ALE-L21, Samsung  SM-G386F, Samsung SM-J106F, Samsung SM-J120F, Samsung SM-J321AZ, Samsung  GT-I9190, Samsung GT-I9192  and support via USB for Alcatel OneTouch  POP 3 5065D, Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3 6039Y, Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3  6045I, Asus ZenFone Selfie (Z00UDB), Vivo Y51L, ZTE Z9 (NX508J)!*  *Added general Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8909, MSM8917, MSM8926, MSM8928, MSM8936, MSM8916, MSM8976, MSM8994, MSM8996.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*  Medusa PRO v.1.4.2 Release Notes: 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Asus Zenfone 6 (T00G) - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Huawei ALE-L21 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G386F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J106F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J120F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J321AZ - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung GT-I9190 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung GT-I9192 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* 
 - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Alcatel OneTouch POP 3 5065D - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3 6039Y - Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3 6045I - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Asus ZenFone Selfie (Z00UDB) - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Vivo Y51L - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Z9 (NX508J) - Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* 
 - Added 15+ general Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8909, MSM8917, MSM8926,  MSM8928, MSM8936, MSM8916, MSM8976, MSM8994, MSM8996. Read/Write/Full  Erase operations are supported 
 - Improved communication in ADB connection Mode 
- Uploaded SRF for HTC D820U (OPFJ100) into the Support Area ("USER UPLOADED SRF" folder) (thanks to Mr. rohit.sharma73) 
 - Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area 
- Some changes were made in log information 
 - All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

